# Monkey Bars Strike Again



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Got the new TT yesterday and headed to the local state park (Monte Sano). New Outback is doing great







and we headed up to the play ground this morning. My wild 3 year old was on the monkey bars and would climb up then hang there for a minute and drop down to the ground. He climbed a little higher than normal, lost his grip and did a face plant from about 6 feet







. The main blow was to his forehead and a knot like I had never seen came up....It was huge! I'm the classic "rub some dirt on it and you'll be fine" kinda guy but this was scary. Quick trip to the E.R. and all is well.

We are back at the campground and in business again!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Glad to hear everything is fine, Tidefan. I hope the rest of your trip is without incident.

Happy Camping!
- Roger


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that your 3 year old took that bad fall
Glad to hear everything is fine
Glad the new Outback is doing well
Happy Camping

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bless his heart, and I bet it scared you and Jamie to DEATH!! My youngest, when he was about 3, tripped and did a head-dive straight into a leg of the table chair I was sitting in. Well, you know how big I am.........his hitting the chair leg actually MOVED my chair about 3-4 inches. HUGE knot came up, screamed for his dad, who held him, while I drove my then Honda Accord LITERALLY 95 MPH to the ER. We lived about 30 miles from the nearest hospital, out in the country on 30 acres.
Course, he was "fine" as usual. Thank God our kids have hard heads!!







He was alot like AJ, when he was young, except his nickname was "streak" for good reason.








Best not let his "Uncle Leon" hear about this, while he's on crutches.........he'll be finding a way to get to you, no matter what!!








Glad the TT's working out for you.......I know I gave you as much grief as Jamie did, for getting rid of the old one before you had a new one lined up!!








As usual, give AJ and Jamie a hug from me, and keep one for yourself!
Darlene action


----------



## shark814 (Jul 1, 2006)

Glad to hear your son was OK. Hope you have a wonderful 4th.

Ed Ralston
Arab, Al


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ernie,

Glad to hear AJ is ok. sunny I think most ER's will tell you to not let him go to sleep for a good while and watch him. Don't think yall will have any problem keeping him awake though. He is afraid he will miss something if he goes to sleep.







I know as active as he is, there will be many more falls and knots in his young future. Keep us posted. Glad the new Outback is working out nicely. I know yall are going to enjoy the extra room with the slide. See yall on the 20th. Enjoy the trip!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

You know you're on vacation when someone is bleeding, I always say.
Glad he's OK.

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

OUCH!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> OUCH!
> [snapback]127481[/snapback]​


That's for sure... BIG OUCH!
I'm glad to hear all is - mostly - well.








We have been through this a couple of time ourselves, and it is not really a fun time. Kids... What are you gonna do?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

tidefan said:


> I'm the classic "rub some dirt on it and you'll be fine" kinda guy but this was scary. Quick trip to the E.R. and all is well.
> [snapback]127452[/snapback]​


a good friend of mine always says "they just bounce (not break) until they are 3 or 4 years old" luckily, he is right most of the time. I'm with you, better to check things out and make sure!!

scott


----------

